# Very difficult time earning new Lyft driver bonus



## Bobdawg (Oct 3, 2015)

I am in the Athens/Atlanta GA area. I drive Uber with no problem so when I signed up for Lyft I thought it would be no problem getting 150 rides in 45 days. So far with 23 days left I've only been able to find 47 Lyft rides and time is running out. My Uber rides outnumber Lyft about 4 to 1 and on the days I drive exclusively for Lyft either here or in Atlanta I have gotten 6 rides at the most. Sometimes I go hours and hours with no Lyft hits at all. I move around, try different areas, etc. Any suggestions? I'm just about ready to give up on any bonus altogether. Thank you for your help.


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

Bobdawg said:


> I am in the Athens/Atlanta GA area. I drive Uber with no problem so when I signed up for Lyft I thought it would be no problem getting 150 rides in 45 days. So far with 23 days left I've only been able to find 47 Lyft rides and time is running out. My Uber rides outnumber Lyft about 4 to 1 and on the days I drive exclusively for Lyft either here or in Atlanta I have gotten 6 rides at the most. Sometimes I go hours and hours with no Lyft hits at all. I move around, try different areas, etc. Any suggestions? I'm just about ready to give up on any bonus altogether. Thank you for your help.


Lyft knows you're there. Unfortunately, the Bonus that you're referring to is a scam. They allow a few drivers to get it in order to call it "legitimate," but it's purpose is to recruit -- nothing more. When the clock strikes midnight and you feel beyond reproach, Lyft won't care -- they got what they wanted from you, and someone else will be right behind you to take your place if, and when, you decide to quit. Then, the scam begins again.

I'm sorry, but if you're not getting pings for hours at a time, no one in this forum can change that.


----------



## leroy jenkins (May 27, 2015)

your only chance is the bar crowd whether that means UGA or georgia tech or buckhead or wherever.

if it still doesnt improve, cut your losses and drop lyft. lyft thinks it is 'national'...it aint


----------



## DavidHill76 (Apr 20, 2017)

Hmmmmmm I would say that first of all what hours are you driving? Second, when you drive for Uber ask your pax if they have heard of Lyft and if they use Lyft and what their experience in your area with Lyft is


----------



## DavidHill76 (Apr 20, 2017)

I am feeling your pain also, I am up here in Nashville and today has been one of the worst. I have been clocked in for over 6 hours and have only given for rides for a total of $43.


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

Here the bonus was 30 rides for $10. It's actually insulting and makes them look bad. I felt like I was in a third world nation having to look at the bonus display on the Lyft app every day where they told me I was only so many rides away from my nice $10 bonus. 

The funny thing is here they need drivers. Especially in the morning where the pings are often 20 minutes away. Still the best they can do is $10! I make it a point now not to accept anything over the bridge or more than 10 minutes away because it is their own damn fault for offering such crappy bonuses and badgering their drivers constantly for not accepting pings 20 minutes away for a $4 ride.


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

touberornottouber said:


> I make it a point now not to accept anything over the bridge or more than 10 minutes away because it is their own damn fault for offering such crappy bonuses and *badgering their drivers constantly for not accepting pings 20 minutes away for a $4 ride.*


Lyft wouldn't have that problem if they paid $2 per mile ON THE WAY to get the pax. But until then? I deny anything over 5 - 7 minutes away.


----------



## swingset (Feb 26, 2017)

They know exactly how impossible the bonus is to achieve. That's why they set the bar where they did. You won't get it, no one will unless they live in their car.

Forget it, move on with your life, it's a carrot on a string.


----------



## JJS (Jan 5, 2016)

1. how much is the bonus? 
2. What are the demographics of your city?
3. Where do the potential riders live. 
4. Look at the rider app. and get on the edge of the drivers increasing your 
5. Your rates would lead to me not doing the work in your market! 
6. How much is gas? How much is the cost of doing business? 

This is math. It either pencils out or it doesn't based on your rates I would not be doing this work because I would be paying Lyft and Uber to drive for them. I operate at around .85 per mile. I'm profitable and gas is killing me. This variable is huge for me. I drive a plus vehicle and I'm glad I have the rates here. My hats off to you folks in GA. If you want more help I can offer some suggestions on increasing your success you will have to do the work though as you are in the area. What I do is repeatable in any market.


----------



## LewisM (Oct 10, 2017)

Lyft is a joke! I signed up with them with a referral fee after getting my Uber referral fee with 30 days. As the deadline was approaching, I hustled when I had a couple weeks left and had 35 riders. The next weekend (with only 2 weekends to go) I started out early to double my previous weekend but only had 1 rider/hour so I spent 8.5 hours driving around with only 8 riders and that was on a busy Friday afternoon - Friday night. So, I finally flipped on Uber and got 6 drivers in 2.5 hours. Lyft is a scam to drivers - they really suck who don't want to give a bonus.


----------



## Lyfted13 (Jul 26, 2017)

Trump Economics said:


> Lyft knows you're there. Unfortunately, the Bonus that you're referring to is a scam. They allow a few drivers to get it in order to call it "legitimate," but it's purpose is to recruit -- nothing more. When the clock strikes midnight and you feel beyond reproach, Lyft won't care -- they got what they wanted from you, and someone else will be right behind you to take your place if, and when, you decide to quit. Then, the scam begins again.
> 
> I'm sorry, but if you're not getting pings for hours at a time, no one in this forum can change that.


Damn dude, when do you have time to drive?! Seems like all you do is comment in this forum. You are on like every single thread. Lol


----------



## james725 (Sep 14, 2017)

i cleared my bonus in las vegas in two weeks for 675 (170 rides) and got paid right away
your issue is your driving for both


----------



## VANDERCAMP (Sep 4, 2017)

they screw everyone now


----------



## JLD (Nov 16, 2017)

I definitely believe Lyft manipulates that bonus. My husband and I are both Lyft & Uber drivers during my bonus period I BARELY got Lyft rides meanwhile my husband who was passed his bonus period was getting hits like crazy. It wasn’t until after my bonus periods where all of a sudden I was getting a ton of rides from Lyft. 

My Uber bonus was achieved no problems at all. Uber is not even as popular as Lyft in my area that’s what was even funnier about the whole thing. Bleh.


----------



## Cynergie (Apr 10, 2017)

touberornottouber said:


> Here the bonus was 30 rides for $10. It's actually insulting and makes them look bad. I felt like I was in a third world nation having to look at the bonus display on the Lyft app every day where they told me I was only so many rides away from my nice $10 bonus.
> 
> The funny thing is here they need drivers. Especially in the morning where the pings are often 20 minutes away. Still the best they can do is $10! I make it a point now not to accept anything over the bridge or more than 10 minutes away because it is their own damn fault for offering such crappy bonuses and badgering their drivers constantly for not accepting pings 20 minutes away for a $4 ride.


Holy E. Coli.

How much did gas cost reduce that???



Lyfted13 said:


> Damn dude, when do you have time to drive?! Seems like all you do is comment in this forum. You are on like every single thread. Lol


Well it appears that Trump Economics -- unlike you -- has a superior capacity to perform multitasking while Ubering.....


----------



## DexNex (Apr 18, 2015)

Bobdawg said:


> I am in the Athens/Atlanta GA area. I drive Uber with no problem so when I signed up for Lyft I thought it would be no problem getting 150 rides in 45 days. So far with 23 days left I've only been able to find 47 Lyft rides and time is running out. My Uber rides outnumber Lyft about 4 to 1 and on the days I drive exclusively for Lyft either here or in Atlanta I have gotten 6 rides at the most. Sometimes I go hours and hours with no Lyft hits at all. I move around, try different areas, etc. Any suggestions? I'm just about ready to give up on any bonus altogether. Thank you for your help.


Just because Lyft/Uber are in your city, does not make it profitable to drive for them.


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

Cynergie said:


> Holy E. Coli.
> 
> How much did gas cost reduce that???
> 
> Well it appears that Trump Economics -- unlike you -- has a superior capacity to perform multitasking while Ubering.....


I just have a lot of extra time from the Lyft calls I don't take. I drive up, arrive, then drive off if the destination is a money loser. After a few minutes, the call cancels and I collect a fee. And those few minutes give me time to post on here. Boom


----------



## PickEmUp (Jul 19, 2017)

JLD said:


> I definitely believe Lyft manipulates that bonus. My husband and I are both Lyft & Uber drivers during my bonus period I BARELY got Lyft rides meanwhile my husband who was passed his bonus period was getting hits like crazy. It wasn't until after my bonus periods where all of a sudden I was getting a ton of rides from Lyft.
> 
> My Uber bonus was achieved no problems at all. Uber is not even as popular as Lyft in my area that's what was even funnier about the whole thing. Bleh.


Sounds about par for the course with Lyft.


----------



## Grand Master B (Jun 5, 2017)

Anyone hit the required trips during peak hours on the weekly power driver bonus? anyone?... anyone?... bueller?...bueller?.......bueller?...


----------



## ChiDriver007 (Oct 24, 2017)

JLD said:


> I definitely believe Lyft manipulates that bonus. My husband and I are both Lyft & Uber drivers during my bonus period I BARELY got Lyft rides meanwhile my husband who was passed his bonus period was getting hits like crazy. It wasn't until after my bonus periods where all of a sudden I was getting a ton of rides from Lyft.
> 
> My Uber bonus was achieved no problems at all. Uber is not even as popular as Lyft in my area that's what was even funnier about the whole thing. Bleh.


Neeeh - I gave up on my sign on bonus very early on (on week#2 or #3 of the 45 days period).

Today after I hit on my weekday U quest, I decided to give Lyft a fair (or is it a fare???) chance.

4h and 22 minutes online on Lyft... 1 ride for $2.25 gross revanue ))....and 1 rejected request (said 8 min away... I thought more like 12 miles).... BTW if you do not trust me, put your bet I will provide a screenshot.


----------



## PickEmUp (Jul 19, 2017)

ChiDriver007 said:


> Neeeh - I gave up on my sign on bonus very early on (on week#2 or #3 of the 45 days period).
> 
> Today after I hit on my weekday U quest, I decided to give Lyft a fair (or is it a fare???) chance.
> 
> 4h and 22 minutes online on Lyft... 1 ride for $2.25 gross revanue ))....and 1 rejected request (said 8 min away... I thought more like 12 miles).... BTW if you do not trust me, put your bet I will provide a screenshot.


I believe you. Lyft just does not have the passenger base or a sound strategy to become viable. May of their pax are jus using them for the free ride coupons. The pax only put up with 20+ minute wait times because it is a free ride. Some pax think Lyft is a more socially conscious company. I call BS on that claim. Lyft has made some well publicized, strategic donations to present themselves in a compassionate light. All the while, they are secreting over their drivers in numerous ways.


----------

